# Fainting Goat to Nubian?



## GeorgiaBrownRIP (Oct 14, 2012)

I was wondering would it be healthy to breed a Fainting goat to a Nubian doe? Would it be healthy kids? Can Half Fainters be registered? We have a Nubian doe who we want to move somewhere for a while to get fatter and we only have one other goat (a friends) that could go with her and he is a Purebred Fainting buck. We want to breed her anyways. He is smaller than her, and would be just big enough to reach her, so I don't think kidding issues would happen.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I bred my Fainter x to my nubian....babies came out fine. I did assist with the first doeling out as she had a large forehead typical of Fainters, but it really wasn't a problem.The babies are growing out so far Dairy sized.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Not registerable but I bet they would be cute! Shouldn't be a problem for birthing if he is smaller.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

There should be no issues crossing those two breeds. I don't know of any registries though that would register the kids.


----------

